
Ask HN: Anyone here been asked to solve the travelling salesman or similar? - sadir
Hi all,<p>I work for an estate agent. I need to optimize the time of the salespeople that do our viewings.<p>Anyone here had to do something similar and have experiences to share? Have you encountered the travelling salesman problem or similar at work?
======
bredren
I am working on a product that does point to point trace distance calculations
for an arbitrary number of points of interest.

It uses google maps distance matrix api and a ton of maps stuff.

The customer is focused on time to arrive and round trip times.

